# McOnies`s Oscillating Engine 3D CAD



## [email protected]

Hello, to every one.
I plan to post in this thread complete 3D CAD model of  McOnies`s Oscillating Engine.
All parts and assemblies will be build in Autodesk Inventor Professional 2013. 
The idea behind this tread is to help every one, that is building this engine from casting, to get fool picture of the task they are undertaking and to clarify the construction ahead. Construction of McOnies`s Oscillating Engine was published in Model Engineer starrting from 25 April 2008 and the last post was 27 march 2009. Project was build by Anthony Mount, great model engineer by the way.
3D modle parts will have the same name and part number as in Model Engineer Magazine.


----------



## kvom

That's a great looking engine.  I've seen a couple of builds posted here, and some working at Cabin Fever.


----------



## [email protected]

First part 
Flywheel
Part 01 







View attachment Flywheel_Part_01.ipt.zip


----------



## [email protected]

If some one needs earlier version of Inventor files or any other kind of file format just ask for it.


----------



## [email protected]

Base 
Part 02 






View attachment Base_Part_02.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Side Frame
Side_Frame_Part_03 






View attachment Side_Frame_Part_03.zip


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Why not save the files as parasolid .x_t files or .step files and post them. That way anybody with a 3D cad system, regardless of platform will be able to download them?---Brian


----------



## kvom

Brian Rupnow said:


> Why not save the files as parasolid .x_t files or .step files and post them. That way anybody with a 3D cad system, regardless of platform will be able to download them?---Brian



x2 - stl would be my preference


----------



## [email protected]

OK, from now on I will post the files in .ipt, .step, .x_t format for every one`s convenience.
Assemblies will work only with .ipt files, as i plan to post them too. 
Please check if the files are ok. 

View attachment Base_Part_02_stp_x_t.zip


View attachment Flywheel_Part_01_stp_x_t.zip


View attachment Side_Frame_Part_03_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Side Frame
Side_Frame_Part_04
In the zip file you will find ipt, x_t, step files after the project is done I will convert all the files to what so ever format is needed. 






View attachment Side_Frame_Part_04_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Side Frame Bolt 






View attachment Side_Frame_Bolt_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Side Frame Nut 






View attachment Side_Frame_Nut_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 1 


























View attachment Assembly Test 1_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## Herbiev

I use an Iphone for all my hmem stuff but it wont dowload zip files


----------



## [email protected]

Well I do not know how to help you. 

You hav to dowload and decompress the files in order to use them


----------



## kvom

My CAM program will only read STL files should I ever decide to try to CNC mill any of these parts.  I found a good STP reader, but it won't convert STP to STL.  Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected]

I will comvert them to stl for you.


----------



## kvom

I noticed that you said earlier that you'd have all the needed formats once everything was drawn.  That's soon enough for me.  I've had thoughts of building this engine "some day", but it won't be that soon as I have other projects underway.


----------



## [email protected]

Well this is going to be fast post I mean a week or two at most.


----------



## [email protected]

Bearing Pedestal
Bearing Pedestal Part 05 











View attachment Bearing_Pedestal_Part_5_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Bearing Pedestal is silver soldered from two parts That is why is shown as to separate parts.


----------



## [email protected]

Bearing Pedestal Assembly Test 2 







View attachment Assembly Test 2_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Bearing Cap
Bearing Cap Part 06 











View attachment Bearing_Pedestal_Cap_Part_06_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Bearing Cap is silver soldered from two parts That is why is shown as to separate parts.


----------



## [email protected]

Bearing Cap Assembly Test 3 






View attachment Assembly Test 3_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Main Bearing
Main Bearing Part 07 






View attachment Main_Bearing_Part_07_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Main Bearing Nut 






View attachment Main_Bearing_Nut_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Main Bearing Stud 






View attachment Main_Bearing_Stud_ipt_step_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Bearing Pedestal Bolt 






View attachment Bearing_Pedestal_Bolt_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 4 




































View attachment Assembly Test 4_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Crankshaft
Crankshaft Part 08 






View attachment Crankshaft_Part_08_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Cylinder 
Cylinder Part 09 











View attachment Cylinder_Part_09_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Cylinder Pivot 
Cylinder Pivot Part 09-1 






View attachment Cylinder_Pivot_Part_09-1_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Cylinder Test 5
Cylinder consist of a lot of components so I will post 
all stages of assembly one by one in different assemblies. 
















View attachment Assembly Test 5_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Some Hi Res Images 











View attachment Assembly Test Render.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Steamchest cover Part 10 
















View attachment Steamchest_Cover_Part_10_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 6
Steamchest and cylinder 











View attachment Assembly Test 6_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Cylinder Top Cover Part 11 






View attachment Cylinder_Top_Cover_Part_11_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Cylinder Botom Cover Part 12 






View attachment Cylinder_Botom_Cover_Part_12_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 7 











View attachment Assembly Test 7_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Studs long nad short and nut for the cylinder 

















View attachment Studs and nut for cylinder.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Cylinder Top Cover Update Part 11
Just change of the size of the gland thread holse 






View attachment Cylinder_Top_Cover_Part_11-1_Update_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Piston Part 13 






View attachment Piston_Part_13_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Piston Rod Part 14 






View attachment Piston_Rod_part_14_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Piston Rod Gland Part 15 






View attachment Piston_Rod_Gland_Part_15_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Valve Rod Gland Part 16 






View attachment Valve_Rod_Gland_Part_16_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Steamchest Top Cover Part 17 






View attachment Steamchest_Top_Cover_Part_17_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## johnmcc69

Very nice models.
what drawings/plans are you working off of? Are you going to create the detail/dimensioned
drawings? Thats going to be allot of work.

John


----------



## [email protected]

Check out the first post, there is a description of plans origin.
If you mean by detail/dimensioned drawings a some kind 2D drawings with line dimensions I do not plan to do this.
All 3D models are produced Scaled down so if you have some kind of 3D CAD software you can produce what ever 2D drawings you wish, different projections cut outs so on.


----------



## [email protected]

M1.4x6 for mounting the valve gland 






View attachment M1.4x6_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 8 






View attachment Assembly Test 8_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Slide Valve Part 18 






View attachment Slide_Valve_Part_18_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Rocker Shaft Bearing Part 19 






View attachment Rocker_Shaft_Bearing_Part_19_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Rocker Bearing Cap Part 20 






View attachment Rocker_Bearing_Pedestal_Cap_Part_20_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Rocker Bearing Pedestal Part 21 






View attachment Rocker_Bearing_Pedestal_Part_21_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Cylinder Bearing Stud for mounting Rocker bearing Cap to Pedestal 






View attachment Cylinder_Bearing_Stud_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Ups! mistake Cylinder Bearing Stud is for mounting the pedestal to the cylinder


----------



## Jasonb

Nice drawings but one comment on your studs, it is usual to have a plain section in the middle and just thread the two ends like teh ones below. Also the older engines tended to have single chamfer nuts not the more modern double chamfer like you have shown.


----------



## Brian Rupnow

All 3D models are created at 1:1 scale. The drawings which are made from these models can be at whatever scale you set your software for, but the drawings will still show the full scale dimensions.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Jasonb, you are 100% correct regarding the studs. I will correct them at some point in the design. For now I will leave them as they are because I am using them from ready made library from the Autodesk Inventor, and is easy for me that way until I verify the design kinematically. Regarding single chamfer nuts you are also right, mine they are also lib parts. To be exactly correct engines from that period wold probably have square nuts regarding to my research. If you or any body else reading this have exact photos of the actual engine or any kind print please post, I will reproduce the exact parts.
Very nice bearing by the way.


----------



## [email protected]

Brian Rupnow said:


> All 3D models are created at 1:1 scale. The drawings which are made from these models can be at whatever scale you set your software for, but the drawings will still show the full scale dimensions.



Well I think that you should scale the 3D models let say 1:2 or 2:1  and then to produce 2D drawings in this case the dimensions will be OK.


----------



## kvom

I assume that you include the fasteners to facilitate the assemblies, while builders will likely use commercial nuts and screws.  As with other British or metric plans, for me it would be easier to substitute UN threaded fasteners.


----------



## [email protected]

kvom said:


> I assume that you include the fasteners to facilitate the assemblies, while builders will likely use commercial nuts and screws.  As with other British or metric plans, for me it would be easier to substitute UN threaded fasteners.



Yes, exactly to facilitate the assemblies. Later on in the build I will correct the studs as mentioned by Jasonb and try to find out some pictures or drawings of the actual engine to put correct details.


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 9 

















View attachment Assembly Test 9_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Rocker Shaft Part 22 






View attachment Rocker_Shaft_Part_22_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Valve Rod Part 23 






View attachment Valve_Rod_Part_23_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Valve Rod Guide Part 24 






View attachment Valve_Rod_Guide_Part_24_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Big End Strap Part 25 






View attachment Big_End_Strap_Part_25_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Big End Part 26 






View attachment Big_End_Part_26_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Big End Bearing Botom Part 27 











View attachment Big_End_Bearing_Botom_Part_27_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Cotter Part 28 






View attachment Cotter_Part_28_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Gib Part 29 






View attachment Gib_Part_29_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 10 
















View attachment Assembly Test 10_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Cylinder Bearing Part 75 






View attachment Cylinder_Bearing_Part_75_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Cylinder Bearing Part 76 






View attachment Cylinder_Bearing_Part_76_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Cylinder Bearing Caps Part 77 






View attachment Cylinder_Bearing_Caps_Part_77_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 11 





















View attachment Assembly Test 11_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Stud Cylinder Bearings
Correct one 






View attachment Stud Cylinder Bearings.ipt.zip


----------



## [email protected]

M2x6 Nut for cylinder studs 






View attachment M2x6_Nut.ipt.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Main Bearing Oiler 






View attachment Main_Bearing_Oiler_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 12 







View attachment Assembly Test 12_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 13 






View attachment Assembly Test 13_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 14 






View attachment Assembly Test 14_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## Brian Rupnow

You've  done a great job of modeling. I know how many hours go into what you are doing there. Great Job!!!----Brian


----------



## [email protected]

Brian Rupnow said:


> You've  done a great job of modeling. I know how many hours go into what you are doing there. Great Job!!!----Brian



Thank you, I hope it is going to help the model comunity to build better McOnies engines


----------



## Brian Rupnow

I just opened the .stp version and the .X_t version in Solidworks, and the parts and assemblies imported flawlessly. The only difference I can see is that the .stp files import with nothing mated nor fixed in space. I control/selected everything in the feature tree and chose "fix" to fix them all in space. Non of the mates in the assemblies get imported, which is a big pain in the butt.  The .x_t files were all "fixed in space" when I imported them. I see that you must have more work to complete, as there is currently nothing driving the valve in the valve chest. You are spending a lot of time on this.---Brian


----------



## [email protected]

Brian Rupnow said:


> I just opened the .stp version and the .X_t version in Solidworks, and the parts and assemblies imported flawlessly. The only difference I can see is that the .stp files import with nothing mated nor fixed in space. I control/selected everything in the feature tree and chose "fix" to fix them all in space. Non of the mates in the assemblies get imported, which is a big pain in the butt.  The .x_t files were all "fixed in space" when I imported them. I see that you must have more work to complete, as there is currently nothing driving the valve in the valve chest. You are spending a lot of time on this.---Brian



Hi, I am still working on.......
I expect to have some problems with the imports, but if the x_t files work ok then everything is ok. It is too bad if the mates do not work as they are made so the engine is moving /kinematically correct/.I am posting all the files so you can make your own assembly if the exported ones do not work.


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 15
My suggestion to every one that is not using Inventor is to buil the Assembly in the their own software from ground up.
This will give you better understanding of the model, I think, and it will also move at the end. 





















View attachment Assembly Test 15_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Rocker Arm Part 30 






View attachment Rocker_Arm_Part_30_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Valve_Gear_Eccentric_Strap_Part_31
Bottom and top 











View attachment Valve_Gear_Eccentric_Strap_31_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Valve_Eccentric_Part_32 






View attachment Valve_Eccentric_Part_32_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Valve_Gear_Eccentric_Stud 






View attachment Valve_Gear_Eccentric_Stud.ipt.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 16 






View attachment Assembly Test 16_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Crosshead Part 68 






View attachment Crosshead_Part_68_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Die Block Part 70 






View attachment Die_Block_Part_70_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Die Block Pin 






View attachment Die_Block_Pin_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Eccentric Rod Part 33 






View attachment Eccentric_Rod_Part_33_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Valve Gear Rod Screw Part 79 






View attachment Valve_Gear_Rod_Screw_Part_79_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Slide Bar Part 69 











View attachment Slide_Bar_Part_69_ipt_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## [email protected]

Assembly Test 17
All parts are assembled, but the engine timing is not completed. I will do this after all components are done.
When the engine is timed properly, I mean relations between the eccentric and valve are correct engine will move as it is suppost to. 





















View attachment Assembley Test 17.zip


View attachment Assembly Test 17_iam_stp_x_t.zip


----------



## kvom

When you animate, does it emulate steam pressure?  or do you just turn the flywheel and everything else moves as a result?


----------

